# Frösche im Miniteich



## ChrisChris (2. Juni 2009)

Hallo, seit kurzem habe ich 2 Miniteiche, einen in einem halben Fass und einen aus einem Rest Folie, die ich geschenkt bekommen habe. Sollen einfach nur Deko sein, der Mini-Folienteich ist an der tiefsten Stelle gerade mal 30-40 cm.
Soweit so gut.
Aber seit etwas mehr als einer Woche ist in dem Folienteich und auch im Regenfass jeweils ein Frosch. Die beiden Teichfrösche waren 2 bis 3 Wochen nach Aufstellen, Fertigstellen der Minis da.
Jetzt würde ich ihnen das Leben dort gerne etwas angenehmer machen, gibts Pflanzen, die das Wasser besonders gut für __ Frösche machen? In dem kleinen Folienteich läuft ein kleines Wasserspeil im Fass ist nichts dergleichen. Habe dem Frosch ein Brett reingelegt, damit er auch mal da raus kann, kommt er da so wieder raus?
Sind sicher blöde Fragen aber ich habe nicht damit gerechnet, dass sich dort 2 Frösche ansiedeln. Zumal ich auch noch einen Hund und 2 Katzen besitze, wobei ich mir hinsichtlich der Katzen und den Fröschen etwas Sorgen mache.
Würde mich über Tips freuen, damit es den Fröschen auch gutgeht.
Sorry, die Fotos sind nicht sehr aussagekräftig, hab aber keine anderen.


----------



## Digicat (2. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Frösche im Miniteich*

Servus Chris

Herzlich Willkommen unter der schreibenden Zunft 

Wegen der Frösche brauchst eigentlich nichts zu unternehmen, denn wenn es ihnen bei Dir nicht gefallen würde, hätten sie sich bei dir nicht angesiedelt. Jede Veränderung würde sie vielleicht zum abwandern bewegen.

Nichts desto trotz würde ich beim Folienteich die Folie abdecken, sie wird mit der Zeit durch die UV-Strahlung brüchig. Entweder mit Kies oder mit Ufermatte.

Beim Faß, würde ich die Körbe verstecken .

Ansonsten .....
Sehr schön 

Ach ja, beim Folienteich sind mir die Körbe mit Pflanzen aufgefallen.
Entfernst du die Pflanzerde und setzt die Pflanzen Wurzelnackt in das Substrat .


----------



## ChrisChris (2. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Frösche im Miniteich*

Hallo und danke für die Willkommensgrüße.
Die Töpfe die da auf dem Rand des Folienteichs stehen, enthalten Pflanzen, die außen am Rand des Teichs, also außerhalb der Folie gepflanzt wurden.
Die Wasserpflanzen im im Folienteich habe ich bisher immer einfach so in der Sumpffolie zwischen Steine und Sand gepflanzt. Ist das falsch?
Ja die Körbe im Holzfass wollte ich gerne noch verstecken, wollte aber dann war schon der Frosch da, wenn ich jetzt darin herumwühle bekommt der Frosch sicher einen Herzinfarkt. In dem Fass ist auch ausser diesen Pflanzkörben und jetzt halt dem Brett nichts drin.
Die Folie möchte ich noch mit einer Ufermatte verkleiden, habe nur noch keine in der Umgebung bekommen und werden sie mir jetzt bestellen, soll eine werden, auf der __ Moos wächst. Für Kies, habe ich die Ufer leider zu steil gemacht.


----------



## Christine (2. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Frösche im Miniteich*



ChrisChris schrieb:


> ...Die Wasserpflanzen im im Folienteich habe ich bisher immer einfach so in der Sumpffolie zwischen Steine und Sand gepflanzt. Ist das falsch?...
> ...Die Folie möchte ich noch mit einer Ufermatte verkleiden, ... soll eine werden, auf der __ Moos wächst. Für Kies, habe ich die Ufer leider zu steil gemacht.



Hallo ChrisChris,

auch von mir herzlich :Willkommen2.

Nö - hast nix verkehrt gemacht. Und bewachsene Ufermatte ist eh viel schöner als ein Kieshaufen. Vor allen Dingen: viele Steine, viel Wärme. Das Wasser in so einem Mini wird auch so warm genug


----------



## elkop (9. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Frösche im Miniteich*

heute hab ich was trauriges gesehen: meine nachbarn haben einen neuen, mittelgroßen, techniklosen teich. es befanden sich auch schon krötenquappen drin. heute holt mich meine nachbarin rüber und was muss ich sehen? auf den vielen runden steinen, die den teich umranden, kleben viele kleine tote krötchen. ich denke, dass sie beim verlassen des teiches, vielleicht tagsüber, an den heißen steinen einfach festgeklebt und verbrannt sind.


----------

